# DSG - Rough Shifting



## BrokenTT180 (Jan 18, 2006)

I now have almost 1800 miles on my A3 and have developed a problem. When the car is cold and is in regular automatic shift mode ('D') it shifts VERY HARD. I've had old automatic trans cars with 200,000 miles on them that shifted smoother than this thing in the cold.








and lately, when i slow down i can feel a much harder downshift than I should be able to.
I've read on here before that DSG can be 'reset' almost like your ECU can be reset or codes can be cleared. <--- is this true?
If i call the stealership about this, they should fully know what i'm talking about and how to fix it, RIGHT? 


_Modified by BrokenTT180 at 7:37 AM 11-28-2007_


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: DSG - Rough Shifting (BrokenTT180)*

Yes, the DSG will be a little rough when it's cold. Once it warms up it should be smoother.
Keep in mind that the DSG doesn't use planetary gears and a torque converter like "standard" automatics--you have to think of it as a manaual transmission that shifts itself and when the hydraulics are cold it may not be as smooth as you'd like.


----------



## BrokenTT180 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: DSG - Rough Shifting (mike3141)*

Well put. I totally agree, but how about the downshift issue?
Don't get me wrong, i know what i bought here and i know it's not an 'automatic' by any means....


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: DSG - Rough Shifting (BrokenTT180)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrokenTT180* »_Well put. I totally agree, but how about the downshift issue?
Don't get me wrong, i know what i bought here and i know it's not an 'automatic' by any means.... 

Have the hard down-shifts been going into 3rd gear?
I've had really hard down-shifts into 3rd especially
But the rough shifts when accelerating are under moderate acceleration? This is normal, at least I have it too, if its not normal than its a recurring problem








but I've had the dealer check it a couple of times and they say everything is normal...of course


----------



## BrokenTT180 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: DSG - Rough Shifting (justdanorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdanorm* »_
Have the hard down-shifts been going into 3rd gear?


yep, that's about 75% of the hard shifts and about the hard acceleration; The harder i smash on the gas, the smoother it shifts, it's like when your driving a manual shift car and your letting the clutch out (in) too quickly without giving it enough throttle...


----------



## Audiggity (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: DSG - Rough Shifting (BrokenTT180)*

I'm in the same boat... very frustrating, feels like something is broken. I've also mentioned it to the dealership because it still* happens even when it's not cold out (but it's definitely worse when it is cold). I notice hard downshifts from 3rd and 2nd. The lower = The rougher for me.
I wish for a solution to this issue everytime it happens. 
If driving the car hard is the only solution - there should have been some consideration on Audi's part for those of us who drive in traffic! 
I am bringing my A3 in for the 45K service in a couple weeks. I will mention this, again, and make sure it is documented in case this causes issues or leads to premature failure. Considering it's been reported/document multiple times since I've had it. 
Sadly, I find comfort in the fact that this is a wide spread issue - but it is still a problem.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: DSG - Rough Shifting (BrokenTT180)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrokenTT180* »_I now have almost 1800 miles on my A3 and have developed a problem. When the car is cold and is in regular automatic shift mode ('D') it shifts VERY HARD. I've had old automatic trans cars with 200,000 miles on them that shifted smoother than this thing in the cold.








and lately, when i slow down i can feel a much harder downshift than I should be able to.


I see that you're in OHIO_ At what temperature do you experience this? I'm in california and my car seems okay even at 48* - although by the second i get out of our townhome's driveway - it's all uphill through the canyons- then again 48* is not cold i suppose compared to the mid/east part of the US. My A3 now has 3800miles.
I do get a rough shifting if going stop and go, or slow while in Sports mode - so i refrain from using Sports when in unpredictable traffic.
But my full "auto" seems okay...at slow traffic or quick get passing on the freeway (or simply use the paddle to downshift )
Has there been a "consumer" car with a DSG that has passed 100k or more miles? Longevity report?
My previous tiptronic in a 1.8t passat wagon lasted 196k w/out a single transmission problem (car was Neuspeed chipped)
thanks
e


_Modified by tiptronic at 1:41 PM 11/28/2007_


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: DSG - Rough Shifting (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_

Has there been a "consumer" car with a DSG that has passed 100k or more miles? Longevity report?



I want to know this as well. I am weary of my DSG... it's excellent, it just doesn't feel like it's going to last forever. God damnit Audi for not putting a 6MT in the A3 3.2!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: DSG - Rough Shifting (i_baked_cookies)*

Read this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3527499
I get an occasional rough shift, but nothing like the lurches or other problems that some Stage 2 folks experience.
The DSG came out in Europe 2 to 3 years prior to introduction in the U.S., so hopefully VW/Audi has worked out most of the problems.
Also, I understand that the DSG fluid has to be flushed and replaced every 40K miles?


----------



## RX93 (Nov 24, 2006)

i had similar problem, DSG was kind of jerky sometimes. after an oil change it was much better!


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: DSG - Rough Shifting (BrokenTT180)*

Don't know if you guys read these.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3136665
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3167136
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3497099
Hope no one will have to deal with that


----------



## A4Kevin (May 4, 2005)

This happend to me. Your gearbox fluid is low. 
Mine was down less then 1/2 liter. Topped it up and problem solved. Take it to the dealer and have them check it out.


----------



## BrokenTT180 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (A4Kevin)*

I traded in my TT for an R32. Maybe it's the VR6, maybe it's not, but it shifts 100% better than my A3 2.0 T did.


----------

